# Sad to see....



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

My female breeder angelfish is not well. She is very weak and judging by her size very old now. She just wants to hangout with the male. I guess i made a bad decision in shutting down their honeymoon suite and putting them in with their now grown offspring in a community tank. I struggled with that decision for months. She threw some beauties for many members to enjoyand i still have about 12 of her grown offspring left. I hope she makes it. She is by herself in a salt qt tank. If the dad was in better shape i would put him with her..........hard decision.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad to hear Kathie  . Were the younger ones stressing her? Hopefully she will perk up being in qt. Maybe put dad in with her, sounds like he needs qt and she needs the comfort of hanging with him. You have done what you can and given her a good life.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Brenda. Sorry to say she passed away late last night.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your loss Kathie. It sounds like she had a very good life though and like Brenda said you did your best. My condolences, she has made sure to leave some of her with you though.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks candy. That she did ..by the hundreds........


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Kathie. Its always hard to loose a fish, no matter how long we have had them. She did give you some beauties!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I know how hard it is to loose a fish that we get attached to.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Kim.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> Sorry to hear that. I know how hard it is to loose a fish that we get attached to.


she was such a good mom. one of her offspring actually brought a school to fry in a community tank. I hadnt even seen them as i turned off the light. For some reason i had to turn the light on again and they had just brought them out for a swim the light gave them away and the others started snacking so I quickly cupped out as many as I could and put them in with mama and her brood and she didnt blink an eye.


----------

